# I NEED HELP!!!



## ihatemycelica (Feb 11, 2011)

So, I am getting rid of my stupid Toyota Celica GTS....and I can't decide what to get! My options are... a Nissan Altima 3.5 se, a Mazdaspeed6, and a 2004 Lancer Evolution.....I can't decide considering they are all roughly the same price. Any help is appreciated. I am considering anything...comfort, price, reliability, and of course which is the fastest. Please and Thank you everybody XD


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Scratch the lancer mitsu's are junk and will be leaving the American market in 3 years. The mazda has lots of potential, starting turbo is always fun, I question Mazda's reliability as well though. Of course the Altima 3.5 is your best choice, try to find an Altima SER with a manual as they are only .2 slower than a 350z in the quater mile The vq engine in the altima is glorious, I know i own one.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I have a mazdaspeed3. Same motor as the speed6. Get the speed6. It's hella, wicked fun, and as quick as the mazda3. Responds well to mods or great bone stock. Plus, they're relatively rare. Can't beat the AWD.


----------

